# Mast height restrictions on the ICW



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The rig on my Hunter 40.5 is almost 64'' from the waterline. Does anyone know what the lowest fixed bridge is? Do I need to worry?


Thanks,
s/v CATALYST


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In which area of the 1000 miles would you have interest.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry that I didn''t clarify. From the New York harbor area down to Miami.

Thanks.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Bridge Restrictions - The ICW - Mile Zero Norfolk, VA -to- Key West, FL:
http://www.cruiseguides.com/iwfg/BridgeRestrictions.asp

ICW Bridges Florida East Coast - Fernandina -to- Miami: 
http://www.islandhopping.com/bridges.html

Skipper Bob’s ICW Updates - Updated June 4, 2005
http://home.att.net/~skipperbob/waterway.htm


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

all the fixed bridges are good for 65'' but there is a bridge in Miami that is 56. Its anyone''s guess who transposed the numbers. Waiting for the tide is awkward there too, as the ICW is narrow in each direction If you need the clearance, go out in Ft Lauderdale and back in either at Miami or one of the ship channels going into the bay.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Catalyst...have done the ditch several times in my boat which also has a 64'' mast height and have never brushed a bridge even though several are close. Might be a problem in some places with an exceptionally high tide but in normal conditions you can do everything but the Julia Tuttle bridge in Miami. Depths and shoaling are much more of a problem and you should definitely check out skipper Bob''s waterway guide AND his web updates (see link on Gord May''s reply above. The BoatUS.com message boards also ave a waterway update section from Tom and Mel Neale which is most helpful. Finally...if you have an SSB reception capability, the daily Cruizheimers net provides the most up to date comments on ICW problems. (Daily Net on 8152 USB at 0830 ET) Best..BigGB


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

northern coast of Florida ICW is @ under 54 ft in many areas.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

yeah...but those bridges open! LOL BigGB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As long as you don''t plan on following the ICW westward through Lousianna some day. There is at least one bridge that has a 50'' clearance and is a ''Lift'' bridge (doesn''t open. Maybe research you guides to make sure even the ones where you are wanting to go are opening and not lift bridges.
Have fun,
CJS


----------



## hanleyclifford (May 8, 2010)

Between Atlantic City and Cape May there are four bridges fixed at 35'. Does anyone have experience testing those bridges with a height requirement near the 35' mark?


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

Read recently that some towns are changing the height board at bridges to indicate LESS clearance than there actually is. Something about a recent lawsuit making people skittish.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

There is a bridge across the southern end of the Alligator-Pungo Canal that is probably 64 ft. and does 'stop' a lot of 64-65ft. high boats, especially when there is a strong northerly component wind that brings a lot of wind tide. Ive 'brushed' (antenna, etc.) this bridge with a 63+ high rig when the wind tide was high.


----------



## gstrazds (Mar 17, 2012)

There are a few bridges that boats with tall enough masts should concern themselves with... 


The Wilkerson bridge which is a the south end of the Carolina cut the aligator river being at the north end...

We took a friends boat under this one; where all the instruments where cleaned off... Tide dependent except there are claims that there are no tides there.. 1 knot south bound - I went under it with my own boat - height marker read 65' So with this one you need to practice taking your stuff off the top or tilting the mast to get under it; apparently 63' working height.

I don't know this but reported to me that the bridge at the north end of Moorhead City is of concern

The first bridge at south end of Moorhead City - tide dependence - somewhat concerned at the time

Bunch of new bridges built lately.. and lots of other pitfalls depending on when you show up.. after the spots have been dredged or not..

Florida is shallow..

Glenn


----------

